# 1 clean pup



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I always try to do fancy pants first - she fusses the most & takes the longest .... we argue some, then we are best friends again after she gets her treat!

It's nice out here in the sun
[attachment=25302ost_bat...kota_iii.jpg]

There's a lovely breeze
[attachment=25303ost_bat...dakota_i.jpg]

It's ALL about me
[attachment=25299ost_bat...akota_ii.jpg]

Harley's turn.....

I'm still not that impressed with you mum
[attachment=25305ost_bat...harley_i.jpg]

The least you can do is play with me now
[attachment=25306ost_bat...arley_ii.jpg]

Now kids, give everyone your best cheesy grin!
[attachment=25307ost_bat..._h___d_i.jpg]

Thanks for looking


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She looks lovely! Thanks for sharing.  Those are great pictures!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love the 2nd picture the most, great pictures! she looks great :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, look at that coat!! Jac, she is beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She looks GREAT!!! Her coat looks so lush and thick!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone!



> She looks GREAT!!! Her coat looks so lush and thick!!![/B]


Yes, her coat is very thick - takes AGES to dry - and even longer when she turns on a massive tantrum!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just look at those clean angel fluffs! Such beauts! My fave is the "breeze" photo. Tchelsi does the same thing; how she loves a nice breeze in her face!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Nearly all done .... put all the 'products' away, cleared the kitchen sink, mopped the floor, just put the towels in the wash - how come 2 small dogs use 4 regular size towels, and 3 hand towels!!?? - dinner is nearly ready, and I'm VERY ready to sit down & put my feet up!!

How does 'giving the dogs a bath' turn into an all day event!? :smstarz:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: aaaah!!! so nice to see these pictures :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is beautiful!! I just love the second picture of her, gorgeous!!! :wub: 


I hear you on the bathing process. It usually takes me half the day to give two or 3 a bath and then clean up everything. But the end of the day I am ready for a nice break!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots! That's a lot of work on heavy thick coats.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay!! Harley got clean and fluffy, too! But I must say, Jac, neither of them look especially happy... :brownbag:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They both look gorgeous, Dakota sure does have a thick coat, but looking closely so does Harley, great pictures and captions, just look at those cheesy grins :wub: :wub: 
I know it must take ages to do the baths, the boys are in short coat and that takes ages, I couldn't imagine the full coat, whew I would be exhausted after too :smheat:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhh those are fantastic pictures!!!! :aktion033: your kidz are just gorgeous. :wub: 

i love the breeze pic.... her coat looks amazing.

oh, and i wanted to say how envious i am of your siggy pic. :huh: i can never get good pics of the both of mine like that. :mellow:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, they look beautiful, all clean & fluffy & Harleys coat has a beautiful shine to it. I know it's a lot of work to groom 2 on the same day, but don't you just love it when both are all sweet smelling & glowing at the same time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, they look great!! I love that 2nd pic of Dakota. That is one to frame... really beautiful!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Jac, I LOVE the photo of Dakota looking up into the sky!!!! That is card worthy for sure.
Thank you for sharing your darling doggies with us. They are beautiful!
xoxox to Harley, Dakota and you.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What cuties you have there!! They both have so much personality!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Nearly all done .... put all the 'products' away, cleared the kitchen sink, mopped the floor, just put the towels in the wash - how come 2 small dogs use 4 regular size towels, and 3 hand towels!!?? - dinner is nearly ready, and I'm VERY ready to sit down & put my feet up!!
> 
> How does 'giving the dogs a bath' turn into an all day event!? :smstarz:[/B]


 The kids look great , and I'm sure your back hurts only a LITTLE !!! Of course you could not possibly be complaining about a MERE 2 , try 4 or 5 and you WILL need that lie down -ROFL . Sarah


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

ooooh!!!!!! :wub: :wub: 
they loook soooo cute!!!
dakota's second pic is my favorite!!! she looks sooo delighted for being in the sun!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing much sweeter than two white fluffy clean pups. They look adorable, I especially like the picture of the nose in the breeze.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They both look great. Isn't it wonderful when it's finished. I did mine out this morning, too.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Must have been something in the air - Martin got his bath this morning as well. Not his favourite activity, but apparently he survived. Drying in the sun on Mom's lap wasn't too bad either...



> They both look great. Isn't it wonderful when it's finished. I did mine out this morning, too.[/B]


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Oops, forgot his pic...









_Honest, Mom - I AM a Maltese! I just LOOK like a poodle!_


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it really is a labour of LOVE :wub: and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both so lovely. Their hair sure has grown. They look wonderful.


----------

